# HELP !!!



## Gringo (12/4/20)

Hellooo fellow members. Need your input please. I did some DIY, but lost intrest as i just could not get it right... or maybe it just easier to go and buy the stuff.

Needless to say... with lockdown im a bit bored so thought i would revive the Twisp Aero and give it a swirl...
So here is where i need your help pls. I have a few twisp "zero" nic flavors (20ml ).

I vape 2-3mg nic DL., but with my twisp juice i think of upping the nic to like 6mg and do the MTL thing.

How many drops of NIC ( i have Prime Grade 36mg/ml -PG ) must i add to the 20ml twisp juice to get a decent MTL hit? ( need not be scientifically correct, just an indication more or less to get that MTL effect with some nic involved )

Hope my post make sense... 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/20)

Tagging @Silver as I know he likes to nic-up some of his juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/4/20)

Gringo said:


> Hellooo fellow members. Need your input please. I did some DIY, but lost intrest as i just could not get it right... or maybe it just easier to go and buy the stuff.
> 
> Needless to say... with lockdown im a bit bored so thought i would revive the Twisp Aero and give it a swirl...
> So here is where i need your help pls. I have a few twisp "zero" nic flavors (20ml ).
> ...



If you consider 12mg strong enough, you need 10ml of your Nic-base with 20ml Twisp juice.

Edit: Sorry, missed a part with 6mg. For that you need 4ml Nic-base plus 20ml Twisp juice.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (12/4/20)

@alex1501 is correct. If you wanted to mix a 6mg 20ml from scratch, you'd only need around 3.5ml of nic. But when adding nic to an already mixed 20ml with 0mg, the added nic increases the volume in the juice to 23.5ml, thereby diluting the nic you're adding. So you need to recalculate how much you'd need for a 24ml mix. That's where the extra 0.5ml comes in. 

Again, this applies to all DIY juice additions to correct some aspect of the original juice. Don't base your calculations on the initial volume of juice that you start out with, but on the initial volume plus the volume of whatever you're adding.

It's almost impossible to get it exact because every time you add, you're shifting the balance in the juice. For eg, in the example above, adding 4mg PG nic to a 20ml finished juice increases the PG ratio of the juice. If you added more VG to maintain the original PG/VG balance, you would again need to add nic to compensate for the dilution caused by adding more VG. The addition of nic also lowers the flavour intensity slightly. You are now getting 20ml of flavour in a 24ml juice, so only 5/6 of the original flavour intensity. But hopefully these changes aren't noticeable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (12/4/20)

Lekkas thanks a mil... just needed some sort of guidline and anything around 5 - 7 ml will add some kick !!! Cheers  you ous rock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

@Gringo 

Go for it - the advice above is great

If its suitable, add some menthol - I would say about 10 - 20 drops per 20ml of juice - will likely add to the kick as well

Am interested to hear how it goes and whether the final juice is enjoyable. Let us know

PS - Thanks for the tag @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (12/4/20)

Silver said:


> @Gringo
> 
> Go for it - the advice above is great
> 
> ...


Great thanks Silver !!!

Done... now im going to leave ir for a few days and  boom ... bob is my uncle ... 
Wil let you know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/4/20)

IMHO if you are adding nic , and perhaps a bit of menthol, to a commercial steeped juice there would be no need to leave it for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gringo (12/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMHO if you are adding nic , and perhaps a bit of menthol, to a commercial steeped juice there would be no need to leave it for a few days.


Cool thanks....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMHO if you are adding nic , and perhaps a bit of menthol, to a commercial steeped juice there would be no need to leave it for a few days.



Agreed with @Puff the Magic Dragon 
I think all is needed is a good shake

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (12/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMHO if you are adding nic , and perhaps a bit of menthol, to a commercial steeped juice there would be no need to leave it for a few days.


I will normally fill a tank and vape a few times to heat up the Atty a little and 3-5 drops 36mg in and swirl it a litlle. And it's normally good to go.
So steeping not necessary.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (13/4/20)

Just an update.. 

Thanks,worked out perfectly !!! Really appreciate the help.

The Twisp Aero is styling again !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid (14/4/20)

any tips on how to upload excel files on the forum? Have an excel sheet that does the conversion for you. Could be useful for other members reading this thread

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> any tips on how to upload excel files on the forum? Have an excel sheet that does the conversion for you. Could be useful for other members reading this thread



@Ruwaid You can't upload Excel to the forum unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> any tips on how to upload excel files on the forum? Have an excel sheet that does the conversion for you. Could be useful for other members reading this thread



Only .zip, .txt .pdf and various images are supported for the upload, so you could compress the excel file into a zip format and upload it like that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid (14/4/20)

Hope this helps. Just tested with the measurements for the scenario and it works out as per above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

